# Not Eating



## sjantunen (Oct 24, 2010)

we had our red belly piranah for over 5 years we moved him from a 29 gal to a 65 gal tank 2 years ago he had no problem with that. our water heater went a while ago but there was never a problem , but now he wont eat it's been about three weeks. he eats frozen shrimp he has now for the last four years and he usually loves it but now he won't eat we just put a new water heater in hopeing that he'll start eating again but is this normal 3 weeks no food?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Its not normal for an established fish. Try anything else or just shrimp?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I dunno... it may just be me, but your post seems to be a bunch of jibberish.
What's this about a water heater?
You make a couple references to a heater, but don't post anything about water temperatures...

If you want a decent answer, you'll have to give us more information.

What are your water parameters, and what fluctuations have the temperature undergone?


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

we had our red belly piranha for over 5 years

we moved him from a 29 gal to a 65 gal tank 2 years ago he had no problem with that.

our water heater went a while ago but there was never a problem , but now he wont eat it's been about three weeks. we just put a new water heater in hoping that he'll start eating again but is this normal, 3 weeks no food?

I misread it too. I assumed you replaced it, but I think you left the tank without a heater? That would be the problem. Tank was probably in the high 60s.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, low temp would certainly lead to a decrease in appetite...


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

If I understand your post properly, you choose to go with out heat for a period of time, which would lower the piranhas metabolism and result in a decrease in appetite, normal under the circumstances. They can go a few weeks without food no problem. With the tank being heated again he should come around soon and start eating, imo.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

When you add the heater, make sure to raise temperature very slowly so you don't stress him out. Maybe a degree every couple hours.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Sanjo Eel said:


> When you add the heater, make sure to raise temperature very slowly so you don't stress him out. Maybe a degree every couple hours.


+1


----------

